# Fan help



## DeFcOn (Aug 20, 2005)

i have five 102mm fans facing at the motherboard but they are making my case bigger and bigger any advice on how to downsize?


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

do you have a reason for needing 5 120 mm's?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you also need to exhaust what you are pulling in to create a cool flow across everything


----------



## derrick0990 (Sep 11, 2005)

I don't understand the question!, how are the fans' making your case bigger?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Maybe follow Walt's idea of just cutting to the chase and sticking a box fan on the side and cutting holes in the top and sides to allow for airflow.


----------



## alexw3344 (Jun 10, 2005)

..anyone have experience with this System Blower FC-2000. Looking like it is going to be anyother source to make the case cooler.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

It's been done before. You can get them at PC expos for a buck fifty.


----------

